# Why have I been let down by ARGC



## vicky1982 (Mar 2, 2011)

my superwomen of a mum has offered to be a host surrogate for me and my partner 

So with this I went ahead and sent in the application forms into the ARGC along with £50.
I was patiently waiting at home for a phone call to book a consultation with the doctor but it never came.
I phoned them on several occasions to find out when I could book an appointment but they said different things each time.
Anyway 2 weeks later a doctor called me back and told me they wouldn't see us as my mum is over 50! my mum was 50 in December!!!! 
I can understand that they may not see women of 50 and over for IVF on themselves but this situation is different and my mum would just be a host surrogate, meaning I can make my own embryo!
My mum is also the healthiest person and fittest person I know. My mum is in better health than me and I'm 28!
This seems so unfair! I truly thought that each case would be looked at on its own merits not just cut everyone off at 50! seems ridiculous and am so hurt and frustrated


----------



## spin (Dec 27, 2009)

Hi Vicky - didn't want to read and run as you seem so upset, but I really don't know how to help. All I can suggest is that you contact the HFEA to see if there is a ruling on age of surrogates - and if there isn't, go back to the ARGC to see if they will reconsider. Good Luck and I hope you find some help...

Spin x


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Vicky - I'm sorry you're so disappointed by this decision     Out of curiosity, did they actually say that the cut-off was 50 or just say that over 50 was too old, it's not quite the same thing if you see what I mean....

I have to say, and I don't mean to sound unsympathetic, but in all honesty I'm not surprised that the ARGC balked at impregnating a woman aged 50, regardless of how fit she might be.  I'm pretty sure the ARGC has understood that it wouldn't be with her eggs!  I'd hazard a guess that it's not about the embryo quality, so the fact that it would be yours is irrelevant - it's quite likely more about the strain a pregnancy puts on the body   

The only way I can see you being able to convince the ARGC to do this is if you can present them with a full health check showing your mum to be fit and well enough to carry a baby to term... and even then I think you'd have to talk VERY fast to convince Mr T!

I'm going to move this to the surrogacy board as I think you're more likely to get answers as to clinics who may be willing to consider this or how you can go about trying to change the clinic's mind.  
All the very best of luck hon     

xxx


----------



## vicky1982 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi spin, 
thanks for the support, really means alot at this struggling time.

Hi Han,
Thankyou too for your support.
They did actually say that they do not treat women over 50 and am not entirely sure why the 50 yrs old was not acceptable, I have obviously considered all the risks involved in my mum carrying my child at 50 as we consulted a doctor at the hammersmith IVF clinic.
I can see where they might be coming from but I still believe they should review the whole case before just saying NO. 
I'm going to try and write to DR Terrinisi and see if he might change his mind and at least look at my case.
My cousin had her twin boys through this clinic and have researched it and found the succes rates to be high and thats why I guess I really wanted to. 
The HFEA does not have an age limit on IVF and from what I belive to be correct there is no law either!
Thanks ladies for your kind words and support.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I actually got a info sheet on surrgacy from CRGH (UCh) and they wouldn't consider surrogacy is the surro was over 38, LWC also have similar rules but we pursued them and they said that they would consider each case, so they might be an option and they treated a women who was 52 last year.

Have you tried Create and Dr Gorgy (ex ARGC) as they all do surrogacy someone else mentioned CRM as well.

L x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hiya, I would look on HFEA website for all the clinics that 'do' surrogacy and ring them all to ask their policies:

http://guide.hfea.gov.uk/guide/AllClinics.aspx?x=A&y=T

I personally am not sure if there is a law or not I suspect that the clinics base their decisions on health etc, I'd def get your GP on board and it may be a case pof convincing your PCT that yours is a 'special case' if your mum is fit and well I see no reason why she can't help you and I hope you find somewhere who will help and treat you all
xx


----------



## poppins (Oct 20, 2004)

Hi,

I'm sorry you have felt let down?
I'm doing Surrogacy with Dr Gorgy, and I know he said as long as the Surrogate has a doctors letter stating she is fit and healthy he would consider a 50 year old maybe even older as I'm sure he said there was no limit providing they are healthy but dont quote me on that! were actually using a young surrogate if all goes well? but for you it may be worth a phonecall? Dr Amin Gorgy used to work with Dr Tarranisi so he does the same type of protocol, I've been with both clinic's and can speak highly of them both?

Good luck.
Poppins x


----------



## vicky1982 (Mar 2, 2011)

Thanks Ladies for all the info 

It's so difficult trying to get the clinics to explain why they don't treat women over 50! I seem to get the same responce which is "it's just our policy"  

i'm trying to get hold of some one at the clinic Reprofit but seem to not get much responce back from them!

Does anyone know how the IVF would work over there? in the way of how long would you need to stay there for or is it regular visits etc? I have no idea how it would work.

Also does anyone have that stephan's email or number to reach him on? (from the Reprofit clinic)

I have recently joined this website and have to say its a godsend! It's amazing how all these ladies help each other out with support and info! Dont know where i'd be without it, apart from alone and clueless, so thanx again Ladies for everything


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Vicky, 
so frustrating the clinics won't say why....

I don't know a numbe ror email for Stepan but bet someone on the reprofit thread does 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

I do know that you can do just a few days in CZ as they will give a script to get drugs here and you will then just need to go once for EC and transfer to surromum, do check out the reprofit thread (I know people who have had sucessful treatment there) but they the ladies on the reprofit thread will know much more than I do.

Just out of interest did you contact any/all of the HFEA clinics that 'do' surrogacy? Just wondered you may find one that isn't necessarily near to you but that you could travel to

Good Luck ! 
Sam


----------



## OD2 (Oct 1, 2007)

I suspect that the reason they won't tell you why they have that policy is because they don't want to confess that it's all about them wanting to protect their % success rates.  I know you'll want to go to a clinic with good success rates - who wouldn't - but often it's this type of policy which keeps those success rates high and therefore excludes people who are a little out of the ordinary.  It doesn't necessarily mean that a clinic is less good at IVF, just more flexible.  So do keep shopping around and who knows, you may get lucky.  Have you tried the London Fertility Centre?  I don't know what their age policy is, but they are very experienced in surrogacy and we found them good. 

Good luck!


----------



## DippyGirl (Mar 10, 2005)

Not sure if you are using own eggs or donor eggs?  Peny at Serum (Athens Greece) might also be worth talking to.
Good luck!
DG


----------

